# Uber didn't pay me a $112 ride!



## mehh (Mar 8, 2016)

Okay so Wednesday I drove from Long Beach to Burbank Airport. It was a POOL ride but no additional pick ups. We made a few stops she needed to go to before heading up. Long story short I get to Burbank 2hrs later I finish ride and rate the passenger and it's calculating the cost. when I got home I looked again and it shows $0.00



Any idea guys ? Thanks


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Large fares have to be reviewed. They will pay the fare, they just need a day or two to confirm it.


----------



## mehh (Mar 8, 2016)

well that's understandable, I'll just give it time . Thank you!


----------



## Nooa (Dec 30, 2014)

Oh oh the Rates will have to go down again because someone made too much money on a trip. 
The kids in your local uber office are jealous. They don't think anyone should make that much.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

mehh said:


> well that's understandable, I'll just give it time . Thank you!


Isvit the ride that says canceled by driver?

That is something I've never seen before. What did Uber say about?


----------



## mehh (Mar 8, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> Isvit the ride that says canceled by driver?
> 
> That is something I've never seen before. What did Uber say about?


It's the one above that one, the 2:10pm

So uber contacted me , and like a previous reply said it needs to be reviewed. It's all good. 
I just got a bit worried because this my first trip over $100 but now I understand why it shows $0


----------



## uberron73 (Mar 13, 2016)

This happen to me. I drove 2 hrs an after I finished it said 0$i was like wtf. Lol an I emailed uber an they told me anything over 150$ has to be reviewed an processed. I got the pay at end of week. So don't worry this happens to everyone that makes over 150$_in a single trip. Ull get ur money no worries


----------



## mehh (Mar 8, 2016)

uberRonSmith said:


> This happen to me. I drove 2 hrs an after I finished it said 0$i was like wtf. Lol an I emailed uber an they told me anything over 150$ has to be reviewed an processed. I got the pay at end of week. So don't worry this happens to everyone that makes over 150$_in a single trip. Ull get ur money no worries


 I sure did get it that pay period, I was just a bit like wtf hell nawwwww lol uber did explain it, I was like Oops  lol thank you


----------



## uberron73 (Mar 13, 2016)

mehh said:


> I sure did get it that pay period, I was just a bit like wtf hell nawwwww lol uber did explain it, I was like Oops  lol thank you


Same thing for me.I said I need that money, thus the reason I'm driving for uber. But I got paid today an it was there. I'm so happy that I can no longer worry. Glad u got ur money as well.. Uber on


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

Pool means no stops along the way except to pick up passengers. Your passenger abused pool and you let her. 
Next time, she needs to cancel and request X. She got a courtesy from you only because of the surge. 
If there was no surge, end the trip at stop #1. She would pay full price and never use pool again


----------



## mehh (Mar 8, 2016)

nickd8775 said:


> Pool means no stops along the way except to pick up passengers. Your passenger abused pool and you let her.
> Next time, she needs to cancel and request X. She got a courtesy from you only because of the surge.
> If there was no surge, end the trip at stop #1. She would pay full price and never use pool again


I learned my lesson there  
Never picking up pools anymore unless it's a really high surge


----------

